

Aboard Entrepreneurship - Business essays to inspire and do social good. - icey
http://aboard-entrepreneurship.com/

======
pdelgallego
The design is terrific, kudos to the designer that put this up. It remains me
to the Lost world fairs [1].

[1] <http://lostworldsfairs.com/>

~~~
acconrad
This is the first time in a very long time that I've seen a landing page this
awesome from such a hacker-centric place as HN. I agree!

~~~
adii
We have tried our best! :)

------
adii
This is just personal opinion, but the kind of guys & girls that hang around
on HN is pretty much perfectly the target audience for this project. I'm a
regular reader of HN and not as much an active participant, but would love for
the HN community to get behind this project!

------
bowmande
Seems like a cool project. I know that of the two businesses that I have
started/am starting doing good is something I want to be at the forefront.
Tom's Shoes is not a tech company, but they are a great model for doing well
and helping out.

